# Building a world class URGESTALT LIGHTWEIGHT bicycle/goal 5.5 kg



## greybicycle

hi guys, 
I wanted to share the build of my latest to come, it is a slow process since parts like that are slow to show up, and now the brand new CAMPAGNOLO SUPER RECORD is not yet released, should be next month though....
frameset is the LIGHTWEIGHT URGESTALT: 815 gr
the fork weight 310 gr.
wheel set LIGHTWEIGHT OBERMAYER: 948 gr/set
stem 100 mm/73 gr and HB 43 cm/161 gr by AX LIGHTNESS
brakes: AX LIGHTNESS 3000/133 gr complete.

voilà, waiting on the parts, especially the group./Users/didiercarpentier/Desktop/IMG_2156.JPG
/Users/didiercarpentier/Desktop/IMG_2070.J/Users/didiercarpentier/Desktop/IMG_2160.jpgPG/Users/didiercarpentier/Desktop/IMG_2159.jpg
I'll keep posted when more parts are coming..../Users/didiercarpentier/Desktop/IMG_2136.jpg


----------



## skitorski

grey, I am unable to see your pics using Mozilla Firefox. The link you posted shows as text. Can you take a look a your post and see what's up ? Love to see your pic !!! Thanks !!!

I have better luck linking to an online website with my pic, i.e. Photobucket.


----------



## greybicycle

*a few pics: the begining....*

more will come as the bicycle gets built.


----------



## greybicycle

*AX stem 100 mm/73 gr and ergo handlebar 43/161 gr*

a great combo....


----------



## greybicycle

*more pic….OBERMAYER…..*

The sweetest wheel set on the knowned planet…...


----------



## myhui

My handlebar with intergrated stem is lighter than your combination.


----------



## greybicycle

hi there,
the objet here is beautiful component rather than the weight at all cost…. I mean not that these parts are inexpensive but the idea is an almost 100% euro bike, lightweight and beautiful. yet I have a MOOTS RSL also with LW component, a LOOK 695 aerolight, etc….


----------



## greybicycle

*more LIGHTWEIGHT pics...*

slowly, slowly receiving the new parts to finalize the bicycle.


----------



## skitorski

myhui said:


> My handlebar with intergrated stem is lighter than your combination.


Throw up a pic of it on the scale so we can enjoy it !!!


----------



## greybicycle

may be he was thinking about the HB only…..hihihihi….


----------



## myhui

skitorski said:


> Throw up a pic of it on the scale so we can enjoy it !!!


Bought as an extra from GOTOBIKE since I bought the wrong size initially. I am not a weight weenie, hence I don't own a scale.



Click on the link to go to the Photobucket website so you can download the original JPG file with all the embedded information.

Pictures taken only with a Japanese $1600 camera, not a German $10000 camera. The manual focus was on the steerer tube mounting clamp. The depth of field is not too deep, so the background is beautifully soft, with a _bokeh_ that I am sure is not up to the German standard of 15 blades used in the apertures.


----------



## greybicycle

hihihi…. lighter!? you mean twice the weight. I have a winter bike with a FSA combo, plasma model, 100/42… it weight around 390 gr, but looks good.
FSA Plasma Integrated Compact - FSA
believe me a 73 gr stem is the lightest on the planet or just about, 161 gr HB also about the lightest. I think SCHMOLKE makes some lighter one, but I like the combo.

anyway, none of these chinese company make ultra light component, that has style, the interest with that kind of company is the pricing, well mainly.


----------



## myhui

It looks like the handlebar you mentioned is the same one I have.


----------



## skitorski

> Bought as an extra from GOTOBIKE since I bought the wrong size initially. I am not a weight weenie, hence I don't own a scale


Your handle bar integrated setup is not lighter than a combo. Virtually none of them are. No scale, no pic, no weight. If you have $1,000 bike parts or camera you can afford a $24 kMart scale. It's all you need if you want to verify any claim or advertised weight.


----------



## myhui

I asked the manufacturer.

They say 380 grams.


----------



## tihsepa

myhui said:


> I asked the manufacturer.
> 
> They say 380 grams.


So, like most of your other posts. The coment about your setup being lighter was BS. That I believe. 

Op, I am not into light bikes but that is a cool project.


----------



## DasBoost

myhui said:


> I asked the manufacturer.
> 
> They say 380 grams.


234grams is now lighter than 380? Huh... If only you were as thorough in your claims as you were your photography footnotes.


----------



## myhui

I had thought integrated stem handlebars have the obvious advantage of less hardware, thus lower weight.

If you say your two piece AX stem and bar is that light including fasteners, then that certainly is very, very light.


----------



## greybicycle

*AX stem and HB on scale.*

well it is 241 gr at the end.... very light indeed but a few grams heavier than expected....


----------



## skitorski

myhui said:


> I had thought integrated stem handlebars have the obvious advantage of less hardware, thus lower weight.


If you look into it, simply look at even legitimate specifications for handlebars and stems vs integrated setups, you will quite easily see that the individual component setups are lighter. In your case, as said, a $24 scale will remove absolutely any doubt about the weight of your components. You might also use the scale occasionally in the kitchen, or to merely see what is and what is not. Since you posted here I figured you had at least some interest in component weights. I my bought scale to verify that my $22 eBay skewers were in fact lighter than the advertised Dura Ace ones and they are about about half the weight, and 1/8 the cost. So I can rationalize spending the $24 to get my own information and to my satisfaction; it paid off for me the first time I used the scale.


----------



## myhui

For the $80 price I paid for my integrated stem handlebar, I quickly made the assumption that it's the lowest weight I can get for that price.


----------



## myhui

Yes, that's true, I did simply assume without measuring anything that less hardware equals less weight at that price point.


----------



## myhui

I also use the handlebar without tape, since the wider top surface is very comfortable to grip with my bare hands. The tape increases the weight in your setup.


----------



## pittsey

myhui said:


> I had thought integrated stem handlebars have the obvious advantage of less hardware, thus lower weight.


Holy cow you're a dolt.

OP, nice project! Really excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## tlg

pittsey said:


> Holy cow you're a dolt.


He consistently posts made up, false, and bad advice in every thread. It's really getting bad.


----------



## myhui

tlg said:


> He consistently posts made up, false, and bad advice in every thread. It's really getting bad.


Really? You call that bad?


----------



## spdntrxi

^ yes because you had know idea what you were talking about and sounded like you were beating your own chest.... F! you don't even own a scale?


----------



## myhui

No I don't own a scale.


----------



## spdntrxi

myhui said:


> No I don't own a scale.


of course generally speaking... I guy who is building a bike like that knows what he is doing


----------



## myhui

I own a mechanical old fashioned "doctors office" scale.

I check my body weight with it.


----------



## spdntrxi

You are being insane now... I'm done


----------



## DasBoost

spdntrxi said:


> You are being insane *now*... I'm done


 You just noticed this now??  He's a good laugh in PO too.


----------



## greybicycle

same same in fact:
you may instole shorter length of tape if you have an HB with internal cable design.
the AX (and the FSA plasma) are made up this way, voilà! 
But it is never as comfortable as good HB tape, for ex. for the Paris-Roubaix, they double the tape.


----------



## myhui

The HB I showed also has the internal cable design. I think it is exactly the same as the FSA plasma. I like it bare, since the HB is quite flexible, so I do not feel any vibrations at all.


----------



## greybicycle

*Lightweight Urgestalt almost finished now….*

I named it BLACK BEAUTY….
as it is, it weight 5.3 kg (included pedals, garmin cadence and speed, wb cages).
I just received the new CAMPAGNOLO SUPER RECORD 2015, all it needs to be done is to put the chain and the hb tape, sunday evening should be finished and Monday on the road!
crankset including bearings: 607 gr
front dérailleur: 73 gr
rear derailleur: 168 gr.


----------



## MMsRepBike

very nice


----------



## tihsepa

Awesome. Very nice. 


For the record, myhui thinks his bike is lighter. He took all the bolts off of it.


----------



## Diopena1

tihsepa said:


> Awesome. Very nice.
> 
> 
> For the record, myhui thinks his bike is lighter. He took all the bolts off of it.


Rep for a good laugh!.... LMMFAO. 
Oh, and OP.... Black Beauty is sexy!!!!

And just to clarify a few things I've read, I have an FSA PLasma, and it weighed in at 390 grams for a 44 x 120 combo. Currently have a 3T Arx team stem with titanium bolts, and a 3T Aeronova handlebar... this combo comes in at about 340 grams or so. The Aeronova has more flex than the Plasma, but, this benefits me on the rougher asphalt. I do feel the flex when I sprint, but, its not out of this world. I don't have a scale, but borrowed one from a friend<- I like weight weenie parts, just dont have the bank to handle them


----------



## greybicycle

*"Black Beauty" is built......5.64 kg*

all done.... 5.64 kg all inclusive, even the Garmin 1000 bracket.
tomorrow going for abig ride! the new 2015 CAMPAGNOLO SUPER RECORD seems incredible on the stand, quick, ultra precise and responsive.


----------



## tihsepa

Looks great.


----------



## skitorski

Nice rig grey !! I didn't know the Campy derailleurs were that light !!


----------



## mikerp

I'm impressed, great looking ride, wonderful components. Well done.


----------



## Klassikbike

Nice bike, looks like there wont be much more weight to shed off and if any it will be expensive and only small differences. Maybe your saddle could be lighter? DASH CYCLES Sattel g.49 Carbon 49g, 597,50 €


----------



## greybicycle

well, I'd love to put a all carbon saddle and my choice would be AX LIGHTNESS, but my butt can only take FIZIK ALIANTE these days. I had 15 years ago, the first AX saddle at 70 gr, but it is too hard for me now, especially since 2010, that year I had a full hip prothesys on the left side after a solid bicycle accident touring Indonesia.
Once SPEEDPLAY will produce their new 53 mm titanium spindle zero pedals (weight expected 170 gr), than I'll go for a set and shave another 50 gr. and also AX will release next year a 400 mm HB (C-C), mine is 420 mm (C-C)… a little too wide.
I enjoy lightweight, but not if it become uncomfortable or else a disadvantage.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Awesome build Mr Greybicycle.

Almost identical to my bike. Well, I have a different frame, wheels, and components, but we have the same fizik Aliante. 

Envious!


----------



## nismosr

This is some sick build, where did you buy the frameset are you from the US?


----------



## greybicycle

no over here in Switzerland. but I have a US bicycle as well:
a MOOTS RSL, check it out:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/moots/rsl-2012-dream-bicycle-289132.html
it is now built with the new campy SR 2015 as well…..
I also have a LOOK aerolight Di2.


----------



## nismosr

Wow you got some nice collection! 
Any feedback on the LW frameset


----------



## dofman

Such a nice bike, congrats . must be a blast to ride !!


----------



## greybicycle

very responsive, you feel the weight (or the little weight) in the hills. I weight 55 kg myself, so figure with a stiff but ultra light wheel set and super light component…. it is just an experience, even on a flat road it feels faster than the other bikes!


----------



## nismosr

Impressive, what size is the frame and whats you height? Tune speedneedle will look
Great too one of my favorite saddle.


----------



## greybicycle

well, if so I'll go for the leaf saddle (AX lightness). in fact, all my bikes are Aliante equipped, it is a compromise I'm not prepare to change.
bike is size 48, the smallest.
thanks.


----------



## nismosr

Grey,

Just copied one of your LW bike picture so I could share it to one of my riding buddy and post it on facebook and sharing this thread too. hope you don't mind. thank you


----------



## greybicycle

be my guest....


----------



## aa.mclaren

What an awesome build! The one other place where some further weight loss looks easy, would be replacing the stock Campagnolo cables; I've been using an Aican Bungarus segmented brake and gear cable set (4.0mm) which work very well within the specs for Campy housing, and depending on how much housing is needed, are up to 80-ish grams (claimed) lighter. With that sub-5.6 kg may be possible. Not to knock the white cable housing that's on there, which is definitely the right choice esthetically.


----------



## zero85ZEN

Lighter Garmin mount can be found. And, as already mentioned, lighter cable housing combined with power cordz shift cables. ;-)

You could save another 60 or 70 grams!


----------

